# F250 Vs. F350



## ZoomByU (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm looking to get a new truck for next year and wondering about the real difference between the 250 and 350. Is the only difference the GVWR? Priced out the way I want it the price difference is only $700 more for the 350. Is that extra 1000lbs of payload worth it?


----------



## MJM Landscaping (Mar 19, 2005)

f250 1 7/8" rear blocks f350 2 7/8" rear blocks


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

for 750$ why not just go with the 350.


----------



## KLM Service (Dec 6, 2006)

Don't forget the brakes..... Brakes and payload are the only dif....


----------



## ZoomByU (Jan 25, 2008)

MJM Landscaping;526012 said:


> f250 1 7/8" rear blocks f350 2 7/8" rear blocks


What do you mean rear blocks?


----------



## ZoomByU (Jan 25, 2008)

iceyman;526035 said:


> for 750$ why not just go with the 350.


Most people tell me to get a 350 but I just want to make an informed decision.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

what is the GVW? if you don't have commercial insurance, i know some standard insurance policies have a problem with a 10,000 plus GVW. also in some states a higher GVW impacts registration cost. something you should consider if you really have no need for the additional payload of the 350.


----------



## ZoomByU (Jan 25, 2008)

the 250 is 10000 and the 350 11500


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

get the f-350. you will have more payload and not have that dang rear end lower than the front due to the smaller blocks


----------



## doh (Sep 23, 2003)

F 350 TPMS means running 80psi min in the rear tires. Not bad if the truck is loaded, but rough riding while empty.


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

I don't know about the new coil suspensions but I have a 2000 F350 SRW and for the price difference it was a no brainer to get the 1-ton SRW. In IL no special insurance or licensing with either F250, F350 SRW, I just run B-truck plates albeit I am over weight with the plow on. Also I don't run 80 psi tires either, I have e-rated tires, but let the weight and tire tread contact pattern determine my tire pressure. I am usually around 50 psi. Considering you are in the suburbs you might get hassled about truck plates because there are a lot more boulevards and other no truck stipulations around where you live then where I am at. But a F250 v/s F350 will have no bearing on that argument. Usually I have found B plates will not get you in trouble for driving in a no truck route whereas D plates and heavier will. But there are a few towns in your area that are real picky on the no truck routes. D-truck plates will require biannual inspections as well, B-truck plates do not. There is also a difference in what trailer license plates you can tow between B v/s D plates. But I am getting off on a license plate tangent so I better stop. IMO I would get the 1-ton.


----------



## harddock (Mar 1, 2008)

When I got mine (2006) it was an $80 difference and one leaf spring.


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

You could save $700.00 and just buy a set of Timbrens for the 250 and you will be able to carry a ton. I had a Dodge 2500 that I could not carry more than 3/4 ton, then added Timbens and had 1.5 tons many times. With Timbrens the rear end goes down about 3" then comes in contact with the Timbrens and really doesn't go down much more but also stabilizes the ride.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

For arguments sake, a 350 will cost you in more ways than 1, because you will now need a Med Examiner's certificate for anyone who operates it. A 250 will not. 

But I have 550's too, so I could care less and would go with the 350.


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

rjfetz1;535419 said:


> You could save $700.00 and just buy a set of Timbrens for the 250 and you will be able to carry a ton. I had a Dodge 2500 that I could not carry more than 3/4 ton, then added Timbens and had 1.5 tons many times. With Timbrens the rear end goes down about 3" then comes in contact with the Timbrens and really doesn't go down much more but also stabilizes the ride.


You could add whatever form of suspension mods wesportor even convert it to a dually but you still cannot carry more weight than what is on the door sticker for GVWR legally. Usually around a ton for a 250. Sure I have timbrins and have had 5,500 pounds in the back of my 3/4 ton Dodge, but DON'T GET CAUGHT overweight. Then you will pay lots more than $700 in fines.


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

DFLS;535630 said:


> Sure I have timbrins and have had 5,500 pounds in the back of my 3/4 ton Dodge


Giving advice while breaking the law............


----------



## duff daddy (Mar 4, 2008)

ooh well i have me a nice 350 here and im one of the lucky guys who has a 3" rear block lol just to the added options of rear blocks and clear 35x13.5x18s all around on the harley rims


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

Mark Oomkes;535448 said:


> For arguments sake, a 350 will cost you in more ways than 1, because you will now need a Med Examiner's certificate for anyone who operates it. A 250 will not.


Mark what are you talking about, needing a medical card? The only license that requires a medical card in IL is a CDL, and only if you are driving for hire. Maybe you need a medical card for a regular license (non CDL) in MI but that is a moot point since the OP lives in IL.


----------



## ZoomByU (Jan 25, 2008)

Ggg6;535921 said:


> Mark what are you talking about, needing a medical card? The only license that requires a medical card in IL is a CDL, and only if you are driving for hire. Maybe you need a medical card for a regular license (non CDL) in MI but that is a moot point since the OP lives in IL.


not that it matters but I have a dot physical card for my other job even though I don't drive


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ggg6;535921 said:


> Mark what are you talking about, needing a medical card? The only license that requires a medical card in IL is a CDL, and only if you are driving for hire. Maybe you need a medical card for a regular license (non CDL) in MI but that is a moot point since the OP lives in IL.


New requirements or maybe they're going to just start enforcing old ones like USDOT numbers.

Any commercial vehicle with a GVW greater than 10,001 requires a Med Ex certificate just like you need for a CDL.

Any vehicle or combination of vehicles over 10,001 require USDOT numbers.

These are federal requirements, not state, so sooner or later everybody will have to comply. Makes no difference whether it's interstate or intrastate.


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

Mark what is your source for this info? This is the first I have heard of this. 
Due to the GVW specs you quoted I believe this would only apply to DRW 1 tons not SRW 1 tons. Albeit GVW and GVWR are two different things and I suppose you could load a 3/4 ton beyond the GVW you stated but I would bet they will use GVWR since it is printed right on the vehicle.
I did some searching on the Federal Motor Carrier Safety Administration (FMCSA) site and there was no mention of this new rule you mentioned. I did find that some states require USDOT numbers on any commercial vehicle but this was at the discretion of the state not a federal regulation and IL is not one of those states but MI is.


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

Ggg6;536235 said:


> Mark what is your source for this info? This is the first I have heard of this.
> Due to the GVW specs you quoted I believe this would only apply to DRW 1 tons not SRW 1 tons. Albeit GVW and GVWR are two different things and I suppose you could load a 3/4 ton beyond the GVW you stated but I would bet they will use GVWR since it is printed right on the vehicle.
> I did some searching on the Federal Motor Carrier Safety Administration (FMCSA) site and there was no mention of this new rule you mentioned. I did find that some states require USDOT numbers on any commercial vehicle but this was at the discretion of the state not a federal regulation and IL is not one of those states but MI is.


It is the discretion of the state because I know first hand that CT. is anything over 18,001 falls under the FMCSA.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ggg6;536235 said:


> Mark what is your source for this info? This is the first I have heard of this.
> Due to the GVW specs you quoted I believe this would only apply to DRW 1 tons not SRW 1 tons. Albeit GVW and GVWR are two different things and I suppose you could load a 3/4 ton beyond the GVW you stated but I would bet they will use GVWR since it is printed right on the vehicle.
> I did some searching on the Federal Motor Carrier Safety Administration (FMCSA) site and there was no mention of this new rule you mentioned. I did find that some states require USDOT numbers on any commercial vehicle but this was at the discretion of the state not a federal regulation and IL is not one of those states but MI is.


OK, I'm wrong on the USDOT # for all states:

http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/registration-licensing/registration-USDOT.htm

Still looking for the info on the Med Cert.

Here's some info:

Subpart E - Physical Qualifications and Examinations

§391.41 Physical qualifications for drivers.

(a) A person shall not drive a commercial motor vehicle unless he/she is physically qualified to do so and, except as provided in §391.67, has on his/her person the original, or a photographic copy, of a medical examiner's certificate that he/she is physically qualified to drive a commercial motor vehicle.

and the link:

http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/rules-regu...?rule_toc=760&section=391.41&section_toc=1781

Then you get into the argument of what a commercial motor vehicle is. I'll leave that one alone.


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

Again my understanding is that if you fall under FMCSA rules you need a valid medicial certificate otherwise everyone should have a card then......ussmileyflag


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

rjfetz1;536448 said:


> Again my understanding is that if you fall under FMCSA rules you need a valid medicial certificate otherwise everyone should have a card then......ussmileyflag


I have no idea what this means. I think you're combining med cert. and card. They are the same thing AFAIK.

According to what I posted, and as I understand it, anybody that operates a commercial vehicle needs a med certificate.

You then need the definition of a commercial vehicle. In MI that is any vehicle or combination of vehicles that is over 10,001#'s and used in business (RV's exempt). Maybe it's different elsewhere.


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

I agree it varies from state to state, and there is some interpetation on definitions which gets very confusing. I am sure we would all agree that in the context of this thread a F250 v/s F350 SRW being used and registered for personal use there is no medical card or cert. rquirements in IL.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ggg6;537990 said:


> I agree it varies from state to state, and there is some interpetation on definitions which gets very confusing. I am sure we would all agree that in the context of this thread a F250 v/s F350 SRW being used and registered for personal use there is no medical card or cert. rquirements in IL.


Possibly, but isn't IL the state that will issue tickets for that 'personal' pickup riding in the left lane of the interstate, where the signs say trucks and vehicles with tractors use right 2 lanes?


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

That law applies to all vehicles not just trucks. The law in IL more or less reads slower traffic keep right. There is another law that states you can't consistently drive in the left lane. But again this law applies to all vehicles so it really has no bearing on F250 v/s F350.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ggg6;537999 said:


> That law applies to all vehicles not just trucks. The law in IL more or less reads slower traffic keep right. There is another law that states you can't consistently drive in the left lane. But again this law applies to all vehicles so it really has no bearing on F250 v/s F350.


FYI, I'm just quoting you to piss some idiot off in another thread.

I can guarantee that if I'm in my truck and no trailer, I'm not a slower vehicle. But I know people\family from IL that have been ticketed for driving their pick 'em up truck in the left lane just because it's a truck. Maybe the cop was having a no donut day.


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

Mark Oomkes;538021 said:


> FYI, I'm just quoting you to piss some idiot off in another thread.
> Maybe the cop was having a no donut day.


Sure go ahead quote me, hope if it works for you.
I am sure lots of people have fallen victim to the no donut retaliation. LOL


----------

